# Sleepy hollow Entrace facade



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Im building a new facade for some halloween folks who have a Sleepy hoillow themed haunt, they want to get into the Tim burton sleepy hollow as the are doing the Cartoon Disney one, so I'm making them a new entrance to Sleepy hollow heres whats going on so far....
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=701


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great! That's fricken huge...where are they going to store it?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job so far. Can you tell me what methods you are using to carve and shape the foam. And what you are using for an adhesive. I have a simular project (not as grand) and can use some tips.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Lot of detail, it certainly look great.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another great looking project.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice work H.C., the detailing is impressive. How big is the entire entrance going to be?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The stone work is fantastic, this is going to be one impressive facade and look forward to seeing the piece finished. Awesome job so far!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking beautiful and yes - more details on how you do this for those who are interested in getting proficient at carving foam, please


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW! Another great project from the master of foam carving! Just imagine what you could build if you had a bigger garage? That things so big it's scraping the rafters!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is really flipping awesome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great...big project!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Great Job.. Where do you get foam that big ?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thats an awesome facade! you must update with more pics!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Seriously cool.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow this is looking so cool! Great job so far!!!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh my, that won't do at all. In fact I'll need to come pick it up right now and take it off your hands... 

Great job!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

*updated photos on sleepy hollow facade*

finished the second side to the facade and will now get into painting it this is going to be a tedious one as each rock will be different in color, like river rock

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=701


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very very well done I really like the art work on the garage door!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man that is truly incredible work, your a master at working foam!! Really looking forward to the finished product!!


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

very cool! What method do you use to work the foam?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

How thick is the foam your working? And do you make each stone or are you carving out of one large box of foam?


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

*Sleepy hollow facade painting*









worked all day yesterday to finish carving and today to paint its really starting to look like old rock and wood


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

That is awesome!!! I love the look of the stone, I have not seen anyone take that approach to stone before, I really like it. Most of the time the stones are all the same color, this really makes it look realistic, Cannot wait to see more. Please post more pics.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Haunted Canuck this looks awesome. All your hard work is paying off! Just in the future you should keep it all on one post so we can see your progress. I have to say this looks so real! Very nice!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow this is turning out awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap! It looks like the real thing.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

It looks fantastic!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Super-dang-duper. Really like this.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Joiseygal said:


> Just in the future you should keep it all on one post so we can see your progress.


I have merged the three threads into one. Please post all topics regarding this prop in this thread. We all want to go to one place to see the amazing job done on this project.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh wow, awesome painting. Looks absolutely nothing like foam, but like real stone and wood. Flipping awesome work!


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

updated photos also more photos on my profile page


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

in a word "WOW!"


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Really REALLY Nice work!! Unless I missed it, you never described your technique or the tools you used to carve your stones out of a solid piece(s) of foam. When I did my Impossible folding front facade, I carved my stones individually and glued them on then painted them in a similar manner. You took it to a whole new level with the moss and Lichen. Simply AWESOME!

I planned on adding a lot of finishing touches to mine, including adding some "Greenery" once I set it up it up for the Halloween season.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Just incredible!! I like how you've designed it so it comes apart for transport/storage but when assembled you can't tell it's not one piece.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully done, HC!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I believe everyone has said exactly how I feel!! Amazing work!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Too bad I am going to have to borrow it this season. LOL


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Death touch if you travel to Edmonton Alberta Canada and come to my house and say I saw your facade on Haunt forum , I'll let you look at it for a while , thats if its not put up to the person I sold it too


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

haunted canuck said:


> Death touch if you travel to Edmonton Alberta Canada and come to my house and say I saw your facade on Haunt forum , I'll let you look at it for a while , thats if its not put up to the person I sold it too


LOL... I'm so, so tempted. I could probably be at your doorstep in an hour... with directions.  What part of the city are you in?

Looks awesome!


----------

